# Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced the 2010 New Beetle and New Beetle convertible “Final” Editions, which will mark the last of Volkswagen’s current generation of the iconic models. Available in U.S. dealer showrooms beginning in the Spring of 2010, the Final Editions will be limited to only 1,500 units each. The Final Editions will receive a host of unique upgrades and touches that will truly set them apart from others cruising across the country...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

its about time they killed it off, good marketing idea with creating a special edition for so they can charge more


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

MEH


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (DSLBUG)*

_"Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced the 2010 New Beetle and New Beetle convertible “Final” Editions, which will mark the last of Volkswagen’s *current generation* of the iconic models."_
They are still working on a replacement for 2011. It just won't be called a _New_ Beetle.


----------



## ach60 (Aug 11, 2005)

I bought my first one in '99 a New Beetle 1.8t.
It was a fun car, lots of mods made it handle great.
Screwed it up on the way home from work the June 5th of '05.
Replaced it with a '05 New Beetle Convertible 1.8t which I still have.
'05 was more reliable than the '99. 
if the final edition was triple black I would I would trade, but not for "bad luck blue".
Good Luck VW, I enjoyed my New Beetles, I hope the next edition isn't too "Jettaized".


_Modified by ach60 at 12:44 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

Had my interest until it said it was getting the 2.5. I really wanted a Blush Edition also but of course that only came with a 2.5. Sigh.......


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Volkswagen, you suck at two tone. That is all.. wait no there's more. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
meh


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

Why are they getting rid of it? Are sales slumping? I would never drive one but don't know they do away with something like the beetle. Someone should get together with one of those and a old beetle final Ed. and do a photo shot.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (vwguy3)*

meh x 3.

Should have put the 2.0T in it.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (vision40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vision40* »_meh x 3.

Should have put the 2.0T in it. 

Ditto - should have put the 2.0T with DSG for the "Final Edition"; a Turbo S Beetle would have been a nice farewell.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Volkswagen, you suck at two tone. That is all.. wait no there's more. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
meh

I was thinking the same thing








Cant wait to see what they will use to replace the beetle....the concepts I have seen are all interesting to say the least.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

As someone still driving a New Beetle I bought 8 years ago, I'll add to the "meh" sentiment.
Screw the Final Edition. Let's see how the MkVI-based redesigned model turns out.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

I knew this day would come but I'm rather sad that it has. While the New Beetle certainly doesn't attract the attention it once did after it first came out in 1998, I was sort of hoping Volkswagen would "value price" it and continue it as part of their lineup with minimal changes for many years to come. Sort of like the original Beetle did. 
The Beetle is just such an iconic part of Volkswagens history.








As to the final edition, I have to agree with the rest of the sentiments here. It's not that special.


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (83Caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Caddy16v* »_
Ditto - should have put the 2.0T with DSG for the "Final Edition"; a Turbo S Beetle would have been a nice farewell.

I always said if they would put that engine the NB I'd get rid of my GTI in a second.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A 2.0T NB would be ideal, though I'm not dumping my GTI. However, with a 2.0T I would trade in my Tiguan for another NB. It's just not special enough to pick up another payment or replace the Tiguan with it. IMHO they will release a new "beetle-ish" car the following year as we all know, and then rebadge it Beetle again with some more beetle design queues in the coming years when sales slow.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

I've heard rumors that the next gen won't be A6 based, but based off of the Up! production version. That's much more in-line with the original Beetle, so that would be cool with me, but I wish they had kept it rear-engined.
Damn those bean counters.


----------



## PDW (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Air and water do mix)*

Ill post here what Ive posted elsewhere regarding this. And for the record I own a 2002 New Beetle Turbo S...
"I think the problem over the past few years was Lame colors and un-exciting models... Turbos and Turbo S were not made past a certain point, which I think was stupid because personally I wouldnt buy a non-turbo version. 
And what is up with the color choices, they went from bright, fun, exciting, and unique colors to flesh tones, metallic pastels.... Its a Beetle not a business car.. people dont normally buy one because of the classy/grown up factor of it..
I think the beetle died when the color concept models, 1.8t's, and crazy colors were discontinued..."
They peaked at the Turbo S and took 8 steps back, when they should have moved forward offering bigger and better models as mentioned above



_Modified by PDW at 5:49 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

What a lackluster send off to a car that had a big part in turning around VW's fortunes in the United States.
Over 20gs for what...a black roof and fog lights? Yawn...


----------



## PDW (Nov 17, 2003)

When asked by Inside Line if this means the New Beetle is going away, Volkswagen of America spokesman Steve Keyes replied in an e-mailed message: "No, these cars represent the end of the first-generation New Beetle."


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

It's not that I dislike the 2.5 but the 0-60 time is like a second slower, than the Rabbit/Golf, in the NB. Why? Lame.....


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob Weaver* »_It's not that I dislike the 2.5 but the 0-60 time is like a second slower, than the Rabbit/Golf, in the NB. Why? Lame.....

Did you see the horse power rating? detuned 2.5 = lower insurance ratings.


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

i had fun with my red '06 NB. 
The 2.5 engine is not bad and i wish that they put the 2.0T.
I'm pretty sure they'll bring this back with design. 
it's an icon, they can't kill it!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (Seanele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanele* »_I'm pretty sure they'll bring this back with design. 
it's an icon, they can't kill it!

Oh yes they can! Remember, the last year for the original Beetle (sedan) in the U.S. is '77, so there was a 22 year hiatus without their icon. They were reluctant to bring the New Beetle even to the concept stage. It was done pretty much in secret. It wasn't until the public screamed for it that it got the green light. No, I don't think that they'll be shorting themselves again, but you get the idea.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (Air and water do mix)*

the "new beetle" was a fun campaign for VW for me. i guess its because it ties me back to when i first got involved with the brand. heck this car almost lasted as long as the entire saturn brand! 
some nostalgia...
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hokPyOltvuQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYPUUaWliaM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCb5PrFTQEg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tMVDXC7N7k 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS_zpyW-Slc


----------



## vduber_k (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

Shame to see the end, again. It's hard to tell where their heads are except to make more $$. The 2.5L has prevented VW from a couple areas of interest. Sure their whole product line is snappy but cost goes with that. 
During the Clunker program they didn't have anything to achieve the $4500 top prize except the $30K TDI's. I really hated to "clunk" my big Roadmaster but to be able to get as much as I paid on a trade in for an early 90's boat, I was a fool not to. Did I get a VW, no. They weren't dealing and what I would have had to pay to get the max. value was crazy. So, I crossed the line and bought the "H" word, shame on me. But to get a new 136 hp vtec, getting 35MPG (another down side of the 2.5L) for just over $11K. Sure I look like one of the sheeple but I still have the VW's to drive when it's not the daily drive.
Even though the Beetle's price was getting up there show me another car that got as many looks as the "New" Beetle. Besides they seem reliable and truly fun to drive. Most of my New Beetle seat time is in a $2500 worn one that my kid has brought back to looking pretty darn good (even the bad ones look good).
Let's hope VW doesn't loose touch with the "people". Not all of us can justify $30K+ for the daily driver. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (vduber_k)*

I forsee the New Beetle going away..
and the "New Super Beetle" being brought out.
De-ja vu all over again?!


----------



## B6Passat (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (Bugs)*

Now they own part of Porsche the next gen could be a rear air cooled Porsche motor.


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

Since I haven't seen anyone else post these, these drawings are floating around as possible sketches for the "new" New Beetle. VW supposedly wants to compete more with the Mini cooper crowd and bring in more male drivers so their approach is making the next body style less cute. I think this could be cool because it means another small VW hatchback but on the other hand i'm pretty sure VW already sells more New Beetles than they do Golfs so I would think they would want to be careful not to take the next body style too far from the current one, they need to keep it at least a little bit cute and iconic to keep the current drivers buying.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (SxAxSx)*

I've seen those drawing before. I think Volkswagen did a pretty good job capturing the essence of the original Beetle when they came out with the New Beetle in 1998. I have a postcard in my memorabilia collection with a red New Beetle that says, "The engine is in front but it's heart is in the same place". That's really how most of us VW enthusiasts felt about it back then. Any replacement Volkswagen brings out may be a great car in it's own right but it's really hard to imagine any other design really capturing that feeling again.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

Wow, that's too bad. They could have at least let it go out with more power or... a Panamera Beetle.


----------



## FoX BoX RaCiNG (Feb 23, 2009)

For 6'8", I loved the head room, and with a TDi, it was slick on fuel, but it was lame for Cargo


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (FoX BoX RaCiNG)*

Now that the Beetle is going away... bring the Scirocco.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gikku (Feb 6, 2007)

While a NB GTI would be terrific, I see them using the 1.4TSI first.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

VW needs to continue the Bug using the Mk6 platform... or bring the concept MicroBus stateside. Any of the 2 will bring interest to the showroom.










_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 5:45 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## 1pt8uup (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition (Cadenza_7o)*

currently have an 01 nb 1.8. Freaking love that car. I agree with pretty much everyone here. Again the 2.0t would have been a great move on there part. I don't want them to stray to far from the way it looks now but at the same time a slight change wouldn't be to bad. Sad though cause I have loved this comeback since the concept back in like 97 or whatever. Again it's a novelty car, ment to appeal to the "beetle" person in us. I dunno best of luck to vw in regards to keeping it "the peoples car"


----------



## dlamerton (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder if it will get cult status like the other bugs?


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen New Beetle Final Edition ([email protected])*

i dont think their killing it off. more of putting to rest or nice retirement. the beetle is a beetle. its simply the bug you cant squash in the true beetle lovers heart.


_Modified by ObsessedVWOwner at 6:30 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## diego123 (Nov 28, 2009)

Volkswagen can't do this, the bettle is their icon and the bug is a classic that alot of people know vw for. Stoping the bugs production in my opinion is a big mistake, lots of people love this car.


----------

